# Request day off but still scheduled to work??



## Rock209 (Jan 7, 2022)

I request a day off but when I looked on the schedule they added on for that day I don't get it why request for the day off if they are going to add me on to work anyway


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 7, 2022)

Common event, talk to hr asap.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 7, 2022)

Was it approved? Did you tell your etl? Was it done 3 weeks in advance?


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 7, 2022)

If it was approved print it out and give to your TL or ETL and have them change it.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jan 7, 2022)

Always check to make sure it was approved prior to schedule being made. Just because you request doesn’t always mean you’ll get it off. If it was approved talk to your ETL.


----------



## Rock209 (Jan 7, 2022)

It was approved way in advance I don't get how they can't see it on the computer while they are doing the schedule tho


----------



## SigningLady (Jan 7, 2022)

If they auto-fill your schedule they may not see the approved request off. I have that happen often since I work a set schedule.


----------

